
Adobe CEO Responds to Steve Jobs' 'Thoughts on Flash' - transburgh
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/04/29/adobe-ceo-responds-to-steve-jobs-thoughts-on-flash/
======
alayne
People are playing word games. The Flash file format is published, but it
isn't governed by a standards organization which is what people usually mean
by "open". Even armed with this SWF file format specification, is it possible
to create a third party Flash VM?

